# Brenner: Energeikalibrierungsfehler



## blubibaer (20. September 2007)

Guten morgen ihr Lieben,

ich habe leider seit neuestem ein Problem mit meinem Brenner, er hat immer super funktioniert, bei den letzten drei Rohlingen allerdings bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Energeikalibrierungsfehler / Brennvorgang nicht erfolgreich"

Hoffe da kann mir jemand von euch helfen.
Habe das Fehlerprotokoll auch gespeichert, das hänge ich hier an.

Liebe Grüße


Edit: Sorry, ist noch zu früh, habe die wichtigen Infos vergessen.
Ich brenne mit Nero und habe Windows XP SP2 als Betriebssystem.


----------



## MC-René (23. Oktober 2007)

Neue Firmware drauf?



> Mit der neuen Firmware ist der Brenner in der Lage neue Rohlinge
> zu erkennen und nicht nur das, es hat auch schon Firmware gegeben, die die Brenngeschwindigkeit einzelner DVD-Brenner erhöhen.(ist aber selten)


----------



## AndreG (23. Oktober 2007)

Andere Rohlinge getestet? Bei mir lags an denen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2007)

Unterstreiche die Aussagen der Vorredner.

1. Ich habe in manchen Spindeln mit den ersten 1-2 Rohlingen Ausschuß..
2. Nach neuer Firmware (NEC 2500) kann ich nun auch 8fach und auch DL brennen.
3. Zudem werden nun auch die Platinum-DVD-R problemlos gebrannt - gingen davor gar nicht.

Wird denn angefangen ? Sprich, ist die DVD danach futsch ? Oder kommt das schon Anfangs beim ersten Kalibrieren ? 

mfg chmee


----------

